# "Split" shell?



## Happycampers07 (May 16, 2014)

Hi guys,
I'm new here and I discovered his site while searching for an answer to a problem I'm having with my Russian Tortoise. What a great site! Anyway, Marty is 6 months old, or so Petsmart says. Today we noticed his shell looks like it's splitting.. Can anyone tell me why and what we are doing wrong and how to fix it?


----------



## muu (May 16, 2014)

I'm still a rookie in this game. But it looks like new growth to me. He looks like he could do with some humidity in his house tho.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 16, 2014)

Hi, Happy...and welcome to the Forum!!

Those people at Petsmart! I don't know if they've been instructed to say their Russian tortoises are 6 months old or if they really and truly believe that. But to hear all of them tell it, every Russian tortoise they ever sold or hope to sell is 6 months old. A 6 month old Russian tortoise would look like a brand new baby tortoise. It would be less than 2" from front to back and in very pristine condition. In order to reach the legal selling size of 4" from front to back, a Russian tortoise would be appx. 8 years of age. Maybe more, maybe less, but almost full grown.

What you are seeing is the effects of leaving Petsmart, getting set up in a home that cares about him and being fed a better diet than he was being fed. That is new growth.

We try to encourage members to keep their tortoises on substrate that can be moistened. I would like to see you get rid of the shavings and go with something like coco coir or cypress mulch. You can moisten it, the top layer quickly dries out, but it stays a bit moist underneath.


----------



## wellington (May 16, 2014)

Hello and Welcome I second what Yvonne said.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 16, 2014)

I third what Yvonne says!!! and welcome


----------



## Happycampers07 (May 16, 2014)

Thank you so much! I was so worried about him! I will change his bedding right away. I have only been soaking him once a week. (and he has access to water in his enclosure)I wasn't aware his substrate should be moistened. I read so much on him and every website says something different. I must have missed that. Now that I found this site I will read and make sure I am taking care of him properly.


----------



## Alyssa (May 16, 2014)

Also, your Marty might be a Martina. I'm new at this but I thought I'd bring it up since your tortoise is definitely not 6 months old, it also might not be male. The tail looks a little short and thick which could indicate that it is female. Someone else could probably tell you better if you can get a pic of the underside of the tail?


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 16, 2014)

I'll 4th the @yvonne reply 

And _"Martina"_ is lucky to have gone home with someone who cares!


----------

